# WinCC Flexible Rezepturen Speicherort



## cwindowsk (22 Mai 2011)

Hallo,

Ich verwende in einem Projekt WinCC Flexible 2008 SP1. Die RT läuft auf
einem PC.

Das Projekt enthält Rezepturen die ich in der RT wie gewünscht auch
ändern bzw. neue Rezepturen anlegen kann. Soweit sogut.

Meine Frage:
Wo bitte speichert die RT die (geänderten) Rezepturdaten ab ?
In der ES sind keine Datensätze angelegt. Alle Rezepuren wurden 
direkt in der RT angelegt. Zu Backupzwecken wäre es gut zu wissen
wo die Rezepturdaten sich befinden.



Mfg, cwindowsk


----------



## SoftMachine (22 Mai 2011)

Hallo, 

im Projektordner enthält der der Unterordner HmiES die kompletten Flex-Daten.

Ich denke aber, der Export der Rezepturdaten z.B. in eine csv-datei ist die bessere Lösung für dein BackUp.

Schau in der Hilfe unter "Rezepturdatensatz exportieren" nach...


Gruss


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Mai 2011)

Bei den Eigenschaften der Rezeptur im ES kannst du festlegen
wo die Rezepturen abgelegt werden, machst du nichts,
legt flex als Default Ziel " C:/Recipes"  ( oder so ähnlich ) fest.


----------



## cwindowsk (23 Mai 2011)

Vielen Dank Helmut,

Genau das hab ich gesucht  .



Schönen Tag noch...


----------

